# hello! :)



## apbt87 (May 21, 2013)

Hi Im new to the forum, but not really new to mice. well, compared to alot of people I am. I have 2 white mice right now, but am looking to expand my newly started "collection".


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi! Glad you found us!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome to FMB! Whereabouts are you?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------

